# Tim Thomas Predicted Stats...



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Tim Thomas Projected Stats...*

36mpg
15.7ppg
5.5rpg
1.9apg
1.2spg


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

damn, maybe they should have kept Robinson...


----------



## TerpSam (Jul 22, 2002)

IMX, I agree with you on those stats, but Tim Thomas is capable of getting huge numbers. I personally think this guy has the talent to be a T-Mac typ player, but no coach has been able to tap intot hat talent yet. Also, I don't think Tim has been trying hard enough because he didn't like coming off the bench.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

yea i agree with those stats too but i think he will get like 7rpg cause Mil got no one esle that can rebound he will probly pull down everything


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

ray will probably score 25ppg now


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Sam Cassell is a big problem in Milwaukee...he takes way too many damn shots. They need to trade Cassel for a PG with a pass first, shoot second mentality.


----------



## AM_03 (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The X Factor</b>!
> Sam Cassell is a big problem in Milwaukee...he takes way too many damn shots. They need to trade Cassel for a PG with a pass first, shoot second mentality.


Sam Cassell is not a problem. He averaged 19.7 PPG and 6.7 APG last season, which is pretty good in my book. If you look at his stats last season, which i doubt you have, you would see that he shot 46% from the field, as well as Ray Allen. I don't know how you can say that Sam Cassell "takes way too many shots" when both he and Ray Allen averaged 16 shots per game this past season. So i guess, according to you, Ray Allen is also a problem cause he "takes too many shots."


----------

